# This is a really interesting devise in Canada



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is interesting, although I think I would have a hard time doing it.MedscapeImplantable Device Approved in Canada for Treatment of Depression. http://www.medscape.com/reuters/prof/2001/...411rglt006.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

